# The TC Top 125 Recommended Piano Trios List



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 125 Recommended Piano Trios List*
Facilitated by senza sordino

1. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2. Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
3. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, "Dumky"
4. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70/1 "Ghost"
6. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10. Poulenc: Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano, FP 43

11. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
12. Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
13. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
14. Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
15. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
16. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E major, Hob. XV/28
17. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66
18. Mozart: Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in E-flat major, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
19. Bartók: Contrasts, for clarinet, violin and piano, Sz. 111 / BB 116
20. Debussy: Piano Trio, L. 3

21. Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
22. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32
23. Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
24. Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9
25. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor, Op. 65 / B. 130
26. Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114
27. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 3
28. Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
29. Schubert: Notturno, D. 897
30. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

31. Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
32. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 1/3
33. Ives: Piano Trio
34. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
35. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
36. Crumb: Vox Balaenae, for electric flute, cello and piano
37. Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
38. Takemitsu: Between Tides
39. Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
40. Schumann (Wieck), Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17

41. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.6 in E-flat major, Op. 70/2
42. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
43. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for viola, clarinet and piano, Op. 15d
44. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in B-flat major, K. 502
45. Bruch: Eight Pieces for clarinet, viola, and piano, Op. 83
46. Martinů: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor, H. 327
47. Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
48. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat major, Op. 93
49. Schnittke: Piano Trio
50. Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano

51. Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
52. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
53. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, Op. 1/1
54. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
55. Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto, for clarinet, cello and piano
56. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 2 in G Major, Op. 1/2
57. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
58. Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
59. Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
60. Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III

61. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76
62. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
63. Schumann: Märchenerzählungen, for clarinet, viola and piano, Op. 132
64. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8
65. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob. XV/27
66. Khachaturian: Trio for clarinet, violin, and piano
67. Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
68. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
69. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 5 in E major, Op. 83
70. Zemlinsky: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 3

71. Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
72. Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
73. Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 22
74. Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26
75. Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 88
76. Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
77. Weber: Trio for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
78. Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
79. Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
80. Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150

81. Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35
82. Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
83. Bloch: Three Nocturnes
84. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
85. Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op. 157b
86. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 21 / B. 51
87. Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50
88. Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
89. Schoenfield: Café Music
90. Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon

91. Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
92. Sciarrino: Piano Trio No. 2
93. Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
94. Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
95. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
96. Höller: Tagträume
97. Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1 (Phantasie), H. 79
98. Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
99. Kagel: Piano Trio No. 1
100. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12

101. Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
102. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-Flat Op. 1/1
103. Stockhausen: Schlagtrio, for piano and two (x3) timpanists
104. Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
105. Hensel (Mendelssohn), Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
106. Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
107. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
108. Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
109. Farrenc: Trio for flute, cello and piano in E minor, Op. 45
110. Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth, Anh. 4/5

111. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
112. Oehring & ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
113. Turina: Circulo, Op. 91
114. Martinů: Bergerettes, H. 275
115. Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
116. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
117. Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
118. Henze: Adagio adagio
119. Kulenty: A Cradle Song
120. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D major, Hob. XV/24

121. Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
122. Reinecke: Trio for clarinet, horn and piano, Op. 274
123. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
124. Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, Op. 18
125. Gribbin: How to Make the Water Sound


----------



## mmsbls

*Honourable Mentions*

*Nominated by 6 members*
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G major, K.564
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano

*Nominated by 5 members*
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op. 11
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 98

*Nominated by 4 members*
Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 5
Denisov: Piano Trio, Op. 39
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sibelius: Piano Trio in D major, JS 209 "Korpo"
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2
Zimmermann: Présence, "ballet blanc"

*Nominated by 3 members*
Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for violin, horn, and piano
Akhunov: We are not in the garden, but it is something like this...
Copland: Vitebsk
Furrer: Retour an dich
Gorecki: 'Lerchenmusik' for clarinet, cello and piano
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Hatzis: Old Photographs
Hummel: Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme, for flute, cello and piano, Op. 78 
Ireland: Piano Trio No. 3 
Milhaud: Sonata for 2 violins and piano, Op. 15
Moszkowski: Suite for two violins and piano, Op. 71
Nørgård: Spell
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op. 29
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A major
Rzewski: Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano

*Nominated by 2 members*
Bernstein: Piano Trio
Birtwistle: Trio
Casella: Sonata a Tre, Op. 62
Cassadó: Piano Trio
Chaminade: Piano Trio No. 2 in A minor, Op. 34
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Cras: Piano Trio in C major
Czerny: Fantasia Concertante for piano, flute and cello, Op. 256
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4 in A minor, Op. 298
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Eben: Piano Trio
Fuchs: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 115
Fuentes: Space Factory III
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Gerhard: Piano Trio No. 1
Gernsheim: Piano Trio No. 2 in B major, op. 37
Haas: Ins Licht
Harrison: Varied Trio, for violin, piano and percussion
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV/11
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A major, Hob. XV/18
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, Op. 47
Kapustin: Trio for flute, cello and piano, Op. 86
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kuula: Piano Trio, Op. 7
Lang, B.: Monadologie XXVII
López López: Trio III
Lucier: Broken Line
MacMillan: 14 Little Pictures
Maxwell Davies: A Voyage to Fair Isle, Op. 232
Mompou: Évocation
Onslow: Piano Trio No. 10 in F minor, Op. 83
Pierné: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48
Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Reger: Piano Trio No. 1 in B minor, Op. 2
Ropartz: Piano Trio in A minor
Rubbra: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 68
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Simpson: Trio For horn, violin & piano
Spohr: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 123
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone and amplified celesta 
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Ustvolskaya: Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung

*Nominated by 1 member*
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Andrée: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor
Archer: Piano Trio No. 2
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Baker: Roots II
Bax: Piano Trio in B-flat major
Bohm: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 352/ 1
Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 118
Braun: Piano Trio No. 4
Bretón: Piano Trio in E major
Bridge: Three miniatures for Piano Trio: Set 1, H. 87
Bridge: Three miniatures for Piano Trio: Set 2, H. 88
Bridge: Three miniatures for Piano Trio: Set 3, H. 89
Brüll: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 14
Camarero: A través del sonido de la lluvia
Carter: Epigrams 
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Cerha: 5 Movements 
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 2 in A major, Op. 166
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 3 in E major, Op. 173
Czerny: Piano Trio, Op. 211/2
Damase: Sonate en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
David: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor
Dennehy: Bulb
Donatoni: Het, for flute, bass clarinet, and piano
Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
Dubois: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor
Erbse: Piano Trio, Op. 8
Fernandez: Trio Brasileiro
Foerster: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 105
Franck: Piano Trio No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 1/2
Franck: Piano Trio No. 3 in B minor, Op. 1/3
Franck: Piano Trio No. 4 in B minor, Op. 2
Gernsheim: Piano Trio No. 1 in F major, Op. 28
Gervasoni: Rigirio
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
Gouvy: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 18
Gouvy: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 19
Greif: Piano Trio
Harbison: Twilight Music
Henselt: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 24
Herzogenberg: Trio for oboe, horn and piano, Op. 61
Hovhaness: Lake Samish, for violin, clarinet & piano, Op. 415
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major Op. 22
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 3 in G major Op. 35
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 4 in G major Op. 65
Ireland: Piano Trio No. 1, Phantasie
Jadassohn: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 85
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
Jongen: Piano Trio Op. 10
Juon: Litaniae, Op. 70
Juon: Piano Trio No. 1 in A minor, Op. 17
Juon: Suite in C major, op. 89
Knotts: The Long Way Home
Lalo: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 7
Lang, K: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
Litolff: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 47
Manoury: Michigan Trio
Marschner: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 111
Martinů: Sonatina for 2 violins and piano, H. 198
Martucci: Piano Trio No. 1 in C Major
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Matthews, D.: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 61
Moeran: Piano Trio in D major
Montsalvatge: Piano Trio
Nørgård: It's All His Fancy, That
Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Onslow: Piano Trio No. 8, Op. 26
Pablo: Piano Trio
Panufnik: Piano Trio, Op. 1
Prins: Mirror Box (Flesh+Prosthesis #3)
Raff: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 112
Rawsthorne: Piano Trio
Reinecke: Trio for clarinet, viola, and piano, Op. 264
Rheinberger: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 112
Rheinberger: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 121
Rheinberger: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 191
Rochberg: Piano Trio No. 1
Rochberg: Piano Trio No. 3 "Summer, 1990"
Rorem: Spring Music
Roslavets: Piano Trio No. 3
Roth: verinnerung
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano
Silver: To the Spirit Unconquered
Simpson: Piano Trio
Skalkottas: Piano Trio
Speach: Trio des trois III, for viola, cello and piano
Stanford: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 73
Suk: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 2
Sveinsson: Piano Trio No. 2
Tchaikovsky, Boris: Piano Trio B minor
Torres, Jesús: Piano Trio
Vajda: Piano Trio
Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Volans: Piano Trio No. 1
Volkmann: Piano Trio No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 5
Wolff: Trio III
Wuorinen: Trombone Trio, for trombone, mallets and piano


----------

